# How does a recessed maxilla look like?



## Deleted member 1660 (Dec 26, 2021)

up


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 26, 2021)

It looks recessed


----------



## one job away (Dec 26, 2021)

deadlock said:


> up


Post one and I Tell you


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Dec 26, 2021)

Imagine a maxilla but it's recessed basically


----------



## tristoff (Dec 26, 2021)

cucumbersauce said:


> View attachment 1461253


That's not a recessed maxilla.




deadlock said:


> up


Your upper lip is angled rather than straight and it might effect your cheek bones, but most people with recessed maxilla also have improper swallow which means overgrown cheek muscles which gives you chubby looking cheeks so you couldn't see their bone structure anyway.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 26, 2021)

tristoff said:


> That's not a recessed maxilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Your upper lip is angled rather than straight and it might effect your cheek bones, but most people with recessed maxilla also have improper swallow which means overgrown cheek muscles which gives you chubby looking cheeks so you couldn't see their bone structure anyway.


Wtf are you on about? That's literally textbook maxillary hypoplasia.

Buccinator mass is retard-tier theory. Your buccinators are the tiniest muscles ever. You can't hypertrophy them enough to have that much of an effect to where your cheeks are chubby. Mike Mew is a charlatan if you haven't realized yet. He shows pictures of Sean O'Pry as examples of "proper swallowing causing hollow cheeks" and doesn't mention the fact that his maxilla, zygos, jaw, etc are very good.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 26, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Wtf are you on about? That's literally textbook maxillary hypoplasia.
> 
> Buccinator mass is retard-tier theory. Your buccinators are the tiniest muscles ever. You can't hypertrophy them enough to have that much of an effect to where your cheeks are chubby. Mike Mew is a charlatan if you haven't realized yet. He shows pictures of Sean O'Pry as examples of "proper swallowing causing hollow cheeks" and doesn't mention the fact that his maxilla, zygos, jaw, etc are very good.


Ok bro there is no reason at all babies have chubby cheeks and going from chubby baby cheeks to adult hollow cheeks is magic 


why do babies have chubby cheeks - Google Search





Also I don't mean as chubby as babies. I mean just slightly "chubby" enough to hide your cheek bones.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 26, 2021)

tristoff said:


> Ok bro there is no reason at all babies have chubby cheeks and going from chubby baby cheeks to adult hollow cheeks is magic
> 
> 
> why do babies have chubby cheeks - Google Search
> ...


That's low IQ Mike Mew pseudoscience. Babies have chubby cheeks as a combination of big buccal fat pads and bone structure. The buccinators are the tiniest muscles ever. It's impossible to hypertrophy them enough to cause a puffy face:


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> That's low IQ Mike Mew pseudoscience. Babies have chubby cheeks as a combination of big buccal fat pads and bone structure. The buccinators are the tiniest muscles ever. It's impossible to hypertrophy them enough to cause a puffy face:
> 
> View attachment 1461637


Ah yes everyone alive follows "mike mew pseudoscience" but you have the answer to everything. There is no hypertrophy of the cheek muscles, there is just lack of dystrophy because you never stopped using them to swallow. You retain the baby cheek muscle until they dystrophy from learning adult swallow.

You are arguing against human anatomy, and every single myofunctional therapist, with "big buccal fat pads ( why? )" and "bone structure ( ??? )". Which means you don't even believe babies use their cheeks to swallow. I don't know for what reason you believe that, but I will just leave you thinking it.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> Ah yes everyone alive follows "mike mew pseudoscience" but you have the answer to everything. There is no hypertrophy of the cheek muscles, there is just lack of dystrophy because you never stopped using them to swallow. You retain the baby cheek muscle until they dystrophy from learning adult swallow.
> 
> You are arguing against human anatomy, and every single myofunctional therapist, with "big buccal fat pads ( why? )" and "bone structure ( ??? )". Which means you don't even believe babies use their cheeks to swallow. I don't know for what reason you believe that, but I will just leave you thinking it.


Nobody follows mike mew pseudoscience except for teenagers on reddit. None of his theories make any sense if you actually think through them, which you haven't. He just uses correlation vs. causation for everything.

Myofunctional therapist? Why not call them by their real name: scammers. Your buccal fat pads are very big when you're a baby and dissolve as you age. That's why the colloquial term for them is "baby fat". You naturally lose it as you age. Even early teenagers and some young adults still have it. It's not "buccinators" lmfao. No use in arguing with a mew retard. You're a greycel so in a few months you'll understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nobody follows mike mew pseudoscience except for teenagers on reddit. None of his theories make any sense if you actually think through them, which you haven't. He just uses correlation vs. causation for everything.
> 
> Myofunctional therapist? Why not call them by their real name: scammers. Your buccal fat pads are very big when you're a baby and dissolve as you age. That's why the colloquial term for them is "baby fat". You naturally lose it as you age. Even early teenagers and some young adults still have it. It's not "buccinators" lmfao. No use in arguing with a mew retard. You're a greycel so in a few months you'll understand what I'm talking about.


https://www.google.com/search?q=why...hUKEwiLzpKtkIP1AhVO_6wKHQfkASYQ_AUoAHoECAEQAA

Just read the basic search results  Everyone believes the cause of a babies fat cheeks is muscle except you.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=why...hUKEwiLzpKtkIP1AhVO_6wKHQfkASYQ_AUoAHoECAEQAA
> 
> Just read the basic search results  Everyone believes the cause of a babies fat cheeks is muscle except you.


Bro who do you think is writing those things? It's not phd students, doctors, or real dentists, it's some random bloggers who don't know what tf they're talking about.  Please tell me how old you are. You should be mature enough to know not to trust everything on the internet, especially from some random blog or yahoo answers that happened to be randomly recommended by google. Most of those are probably written by mew retards too so they can recruit more people into their cult.

If you look at actual medical anatomy, babies have bigger buccal fat pads to support their tongue and then these shrink as you age. That's why you don't see 12 year olds with hollow cheeks since they're still somewhat big. Most people's buccal fat pads dissolve in their late teens or early 20s. Some people's don't due to adaptations or other genetic factors (ie. siberians always have puffy cheeks).

Thinking that your buccinators are actually capable of causing you to lack definition is retard-tier logic. It's a tiny muscle deep in your face. There's no such thing as "proper swallowing". You can choose to autistic and unnecessarily exert your muscles but it's not going to change shit.

Mew retards twist everything up to go within their theory. People who don't have proper tongue posture don't have it *because they're recessed*. If your maxilla or tongue base is recessed in your undeveloped skull you won't be able to have the tongue placement of a forward grown Chad since it'll (partially) obstruct your airway. Having "poor tongue posture" *didn't cause you to be recessed*. Simple correlation vs causation that Mike Mew uses in all his "theories".

It's a dumb framework and I hope you do enough of your own research to figure that out. Thinking that unnecessarily straining your muscles to "swallow properly" will give you hollow cheeks is the same as thinking that you can hypertrophy your cranial and orbital muscles to give yourself hooded hunter eyes. Also throw in some zygomaticus major exercises so you can get massive zygos bro .


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Bro who do you think is writing those things? It's not phd students, doctors, or real dentists, it's some random bloggers who don't know what tf they're talking about. Please tell me how old you are. You should be mature enough to know not to trust everything on the internet, especially from some random blog or yahoo answers that happened to be randomly recommended by google. Most of those are probably written by mew retards too so they can recruit more people into their cult.
> 
> If you look at actual medical anatomy, babies have bigger buccal fat pads to support their tongue and then these shrink as you age. That's why you don't see 12 year olds with hollow cheeks since they're still somewhat big. Most people's buccal fat pads dissolve in their late teens or early 20s. Some people's don't due to adaptations or other genetic factors (ie. siberians always have puffy cheeks).
> 
> ...


I finally get the full picture. You are an uggo coping with his own genetic ugliness so he believes all ugliness is genetic.

Some of what you type is on the level of people who think wanking their cock everyday is healthy. I'll go ahead and let you rot on this website.


----------



## one job away (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> I finally get the full picture. You are an uggo coping with his own genetic ugliness so he believes all ugliness is genetic.
> 
> Some of what you type is on the level of people who think wanking their cock everyday is healthy. I'll go ahead and let you rot on this website.


What a retard you are lol.

Not gonna bother arguing but so people don’t start believing your bs I comment this. Looksoverall is right. 

Yikes you are dumb. Citing yahoo lol


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Bro who do you think is writing those things? It's not phd students, doctors, or real dentists, it's some random bloggers who don't know what tf they're talking about. Please tell me how old you are. You should be mature enough to know not to trust everything on the internet, especially from some random blog or yahoo answers that happened to be randomly recommended by google. Most of those are probably written by mew retards too so they can recruit more people into their cult.
> 
> If you look at actual medical anatomy, babies have bigger buccal fat pads to support their tongue and then these shrink as you age. That's why you don't see 12 year olds with hollow cheeks since they're still somewhat big. Most people's buccal fat pads dissolve in their late teens or early 20s. Some people's don't due to adaptations or other genetic factors (ie. siberians always have puffy cheeks).
> 
> ...


You're wasting your time with the Mew schizos


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> I finally get the full picture. You are an uggo coping with his own genetic ugliness so he believes all ugliness is genetic.
> 
> Some of what you type is on the level of people who think wanking their cock everyday is healthy. I'll go ahead and let you rot on this website.


I'm not coping with anything. I can accept the fact that I was born with my face. You have terrible genes which is why you're recessed and found this site. It's not because of "tongue posture" or anything else. You're the one coping by trying to blame something other than your own unfortunate genetic recombination.

Ironic that Mike Mew says that oral habits from being a baby cause a puffy face, but yet he advocates for sticking your thumb in your mouth and sucking on it (thumb pulling).


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not coping with anything. I can accept the fact that I was born with my face. You have terrible genes which is why you're recessed and found this site. It's not because of "tongue posture" or anything else. You're the one coping by trying to blame something other than your own unfortunate genetic recombination.
> 
> Ironic that Mike Mew says that oral habits from being a baby cause a puffy face, but yet he advocates for sticking your thumb in your mouth and sucking on it (thumb pulling).


Mom - not recessed
Dad ( gigachad ) - not recessed
Sibling 1 recessed maxilla - also has mild tongue restriction
Sibling 2 not recessed
Sibling 3 not recessed
Me - recessed maxilla - also mild tongue restriction

But yeah me and my sibling's recession is caused by genetics and has nothing to do with the fact our tongue is literally pulled down from putting pressure on upper palate  ( birth defect because the doctors decided to induce both our births at full term another coincidence  ).

Lastly, stop projecting, it looks pathetic. 10k posts lmao, honestly just go SS yourself at that point.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> Mom - not recessed
> Dad ( gigachad ) - not recessed
> Sibling 1 recessed maxilla - also has mild tongue restriction
> Sibling 2 not recessed
> ...


What exactly is your tongue restriction? Can your tongue reach the roof of your mouth? Unless you literally have this then it's not an issue:






Everyone has a frenulum to some degree, it's basic anatomy:








Your recession is caused by genetics. I can guarantee you're like 14 years old max by the fact that you cite some random guy on yahoo answers as a source and listen to Mike Mew. People aren't exact clones of their parents, there's something called "genetic recombination" if you haven't heard of it. Look at a Punnett square for once in your life instead of all this pseudoscience about mewing. My parents are both 5'9" (ideal height) and I was unlucky to become a 6'7" dog.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What exactly is your tongue restriction? Can your tongue reach the roof of your mouth? Unless you literally have this then it's not an issue:
> 
> View attachment 1461786
> 
> ...


Correlating height to other physical attributes doesn't make any sense because height is a unique trait determined by over 1000 alleles ( so you can bounce back from a short population after starvation ). No other trait is like that. There isn't 1000 maxilla genes. You are receiving the exact same maxilla genes your parents have.

Nothing I've said comes from mike mew. I'm not sure why you keep bringing him up.

I did try mewing for a while but it actually fucked up my tongue by causing it to grow too large and it gave me sleep apnea, so I had to start sleeping on my side. After that I went to a myofunctional therapist / orthodontist ( she is both ), and they told me trying to do proper tongue posture while having my tongue restriction is what made my tongue grow larger. They are going to cut my tongue restriction in a month or so after I do myofunction therapy to learn how to use it properly, then I will get an expander and braces.

Also you say everyone has a frenulum but neither my mom or two of my siblings have one at all.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 27, 2021)

one job away said:


> What a retard you are lol.
> 
> Not gonna bother arguing but so people don’t start believing your bs I comment this. Looksoverall is right.
> 
> Yikes you are dumb. Citing yahoo lol


You are ugly because of your genetics. I am 7/10 instead of 9/10 because of my environment, we are not the same.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

tristoff said:


> You are ugly because of your genetics. I am 7/10 instead of 9/10 because of my environment, we are not the same.


He is good looking though


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

@USER0213 is a perfect example of a recessed maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @USER0213 is a perfect example of a recessed maxilla


NO FACE SUBHUMAN passing a comment on somebody else's maxilla. I think you have a recessed maxilla and face and tag me over and over again to suffice your fragile ego.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> NO FACE SUBHUMAN passing a comment on somebody else's maxilla. I think you have a recessed maxilla and face and tag me over and over again to suffice your fragile ego.


Is your maxilla forward grown


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> NO FACE SUBHUMAN passing a comment on somebody else's maxilla. I think you have a recessed maxilla and face and tag me over and over again to suffice your fragile ego.





StrangerDanger said:


> Is your maxilla forward grown


not 1 molecule


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> not 1 molecule
> View attachment 1462240


Get lost abhorrent faecal matter surviving pig, I have positive orbital vector.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> not 1 molecule
> View attachment 1462240


lower maxilla and paranasal area looks recessed


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Get lost abhorrent faecal matter surviving pig, I have positive orbital vector.


no you dont, post your full side profile and looking straight, not down, or up. straight


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no you dont post your full side profile and looking straight, not down, or up. straight





StrangerDanger said:


> lower maxilla and paranasal area looks recessed


I am looking slightly down, yet the infraorbitals extend past the eyes, that's enough proof that it isn't recessed. 
Gandy's side profile -


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> I am looking slightly down, yet the infraorbitals extend past the eyes, that's enough proof that it isn't recessed.
> Gandy's side profile -
> View attachment 1462247


You can't compare yourself to Gandy come on
Look at how forward grown he is and how filled in his paranasal area is


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> I am looking slightly down, yet the infraorbitals extend past the eyes, that's enough proof that it isn't recessed.
> Gandy's side profile -
> View attachment 1462247


i said post your side profile
gandy doesnt matter
i think its universally known his maxilla is below average yet his mandible, front and actual skull growth is insane. 


POST YOUR SIDE PROFILE


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> You can't compare yourself to Gandy comeon
> Look at how forward grown and how filled in his paranasal area is


compares himself to gandy, who has insane mandible forward growth, great paranasal, great supras, insane chin

he literally looks disgusting in comparison to gandy




gandy selfie with heavy lens distortion


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> You can't compare yourself to Gandy comeon
> Look at how forward grown and how filled in his paranasal area is


Look at his orbital vector - 




His looks neutral, mine is slightly positive, and it is obvious.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Look at his orbital vector -
> View attachment 1462256
> 
> His looks neutral, mine is slightly positive, and it is obvious.


That's the infraorbitals not the maxilla + your pic is from a shit angle


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Look at his orbital vector -
> View attachment 1462256
> 
> His looks neutral, mine is slightly positive, and it is obvious.


bro
post your side profile
once and for all, 
we will put a foot in our mouth if you arent recessed in a good photo of it 

stop comparing yourself to gandy


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 27, 2021)

Type the word Chinese man into Google


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 27, 2021)

is this reccessed or normal ?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> compares himself to gandy, who has insane mandible forward growth, great paranasal, great supras, insane chin
> 
> he literally looks disgusting in comparison to gandy
> View attachment 1462257
> ...


Legit cage at you pre-pubescent pig all the time, you compare someone's 3/4th with probably a better camera in abundant lighting with minimal body fat and compare it to someone's front profile with worse lighting and camera when he's bloated.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> That's the infraorbitals not the maxilla + your pic is from a shit angle


Source: trust me bro


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> That's the infraorbitals not the maxilla + your pic is from a shit angle


Okay, will be posting a "NON-FRAUDED ONE" it later😑


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Legit cage at you pre-pubescent pig all the time, you compare someone's 3/4th with probably a better camera in abundant lighting with minimal body fat and compare it to someone's front profile with worse lighting and camera when he's bloated.


worse lighting and camera doesnt make you get disgusting acne,horrible eye area, long midface, horrible angularity

youre just coping, gandy has worse lens distortion than you in his pic that should equal it but HE still LOOKS better than you and ANYONE in this forum


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> worse lighting and camera doesnt make you get disgusting acne,horrible eye area, long midface, horrible angularity
> 
> youre just coping, gandy has worse lens distortion than you in his pic that should equal it but HE still LOOKS better than you and ANYONE in this forum


I mog bro


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> worse lighting and camera doesnt make you get disgusting acne,horrible eye area, long midface, horrible angularity
> 
> youre just coping, gandy has worse lens distortion than you in his pic that should equal it but HE still LOOKS better than you and ANYONE in this forum


I don't have a long mid-face you coping doofus, I have a measured mid-face ratio of 0.96-0.97, which is in the ideal range, sure mine is not super-compact, but extremely short mid-faces are for women. Cavill too has a mid-face ratio of 0.97.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> I don't have a long mid-face you coping doofus, I have a measured mid-face ratio of 0.96-0.97, which is in the ideal range, sure mine is not super-compact, but extremely short mid-faces are for women. Cavill too has a mid-face ratio of 0.97.


measure this guy's midface @StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> measure this guy's midface @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1462275


Take this picture cause I am looking straight into the camera -


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Take this picture cause I am looking straight into the camera -
> View attachment 1462279




it's fucking over

you have weak undereye support


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

Walter said:


> it's fucking over
> 
> you have weak undereye support


I don't, it's just that I wasn't in the best mood, tired and gave a sad expression.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> measure this guy's midface @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1462275


0.42


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> measure this guy's midface @StrangerDanger
> View attachment 1462275





USER0213 said:


> Take this picture cause I am looking straight into the camera -
> View attachment 1462279


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1462300


no MFR for his bihari subhuman eye area, bihari lips and malformed skull


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 27, 2021)

this is recessed maxilla on .org


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1462300


What app are you using?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> What app are you using?


photoshop


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no MFR for his bihari subhuman eye area, bihari lips and malformed skull


NO FACE, NO OPINION you faecal matter surviving pig!


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> photoshop


Bruh, it is not accurate, I used a simple ruler - 










A little over 0.96 is the right measurement. You can check it over and over again and you'll get almost the same measurement every time.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Bruh, it is not accurate, I used a simple ruler -
> View attachment 1462352
> View attachment 1462353
> View attachment 1462350
> ...


You are using a ruler, it's inaccurate 2.6/2.7 vs 425/452 pixels, which one seems more accurate to you


----------



## VicMackey (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Okay, will be posting a "NON-FRAUDED ONE" it later😑


⏳


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are using a ruler, it's inaccurate 2.6/2.7 vs 425/452 pixels, which one seems more accurate to you


What do pixels have to do with this? Dividing the length from the middle of the pupil to the top of the lip and the interpupillary distance is what you get, you can literally look at someone and tell if they have a long mid-face.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 27, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> What do pixels have to do with this? Dividing the length from the middle of the pupil to the top of the lip and the interpupillary distance is what you get, you can literally look at someone and tell if they have a long mid-face.


You are trying to argue that my measurement is less accurate and that's your is better when it's the opposite. You used a stupid ruler app that skips multiple pixels for each step, what if its in-between the lines? You'd have to round the number, just look at the division 2.6/2.7 JFL


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 27, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> You are trying to argue that my measurement is less accurate and that's your is better when it's the opposite. You used a stupid ruler app that skips multiple pixels for each step, what if its in-between the lines? You'd have to round the number, just look at the division 2.6/2.7 JFL


It's not in between the lines - 





Go ahead, check multiple times, zoom in and zoom out, do whatever you want and then tell me, literally might've under-valued the interpupillary distance.


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Dec 27, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What exactly is your tongue restriction? Can your tongue reach the roof of your mouth? Unless you literally have this then it's not an issue:
> 
> View attachment 1461786
> 
> ...


wait ur 6'7"???


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 27, 2021)

deadlock said:


> wait ur 6'7"???


No, I was just kidding. I'm 5'9" with a wide frame and gymmaxxed body, which is ideal for ONS ie. Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## johneffen (Dec 27, 2021)

its over


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 27, 2021)

just look in mirror theory


----------



## one job away (Dec 27, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> View attachment 1462301
> this is recessed maxilla on .org


Good harmony


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> No, I was just kidding. I'm 5'9" with a wide frame and gymmaxxed body, which is ideal for ONS ie. Sylvester Stallone.


So you were larping all this time?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 28, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> So you were larping all this time?


Yes. Been larping this entire time. I'm 5'9" with a wide frame, gymmaxxed body, and high T Chad face like Stallone.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes. Been larping this entire time. I'm 5'9" with a wide frame, gymmaxxed body, and high T Chad face like Stallone.


Sounds like larp now not gonna lie
I bought your 6'7" claim easily.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 28, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Sounds like larp now not gonna lie
> I bought your 6'7" claim easily.


Nah bro, definitely not 6'7". If I was 6'7" I could slay even with a 2/10 face. I'm a 5'9" gymmaxxed Chad with a wide frame like Stallone.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nah bro, definitely not 6'7". If I was 6'7" I could slay even with a 2/10 face. I'm a 5'9" gymmaxxed Chad with a wide frame like Stallone.


mirin how gullible @USER0213 is


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 3, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> compares himself to gandy, who has insane mandible forward growth, great paranasal, great supras, insane chin
> 
> he literally looks disgusting in comparison to gandy
> View attachment 1462257
> ...


Brutal.


----------



## Pumanator (Feb 3, 2022)

While I have not seen any results from mewing itself that gives forward growth I think it got benefits. Mainly by forcing you to breath with your nose. Also it keeps your mouth shut making you look less retarded cause you don't mouth breath while walking.

I think that the way that Mike mews runs his orho treatment is better then the usual orthodontic. They seem to pull out Teath easier and push the jaw backwards. Orthtotropics seems more occupied by expanding and pushing forward.

This Video is rather interesting. Shows they got some knowledge about aesthethica and pushing their treatment towards that instead of purely focusing on teeth.


----------

